# SS 24.03.18 - Honegger #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arthur Honegger (1892 - 1955)*

Symphony No. 5, H. 202 "Di tre re_"_

1. Grave
2. Allegretto - Adagio - Allegretto - Adagio - Allegretto
3. Allegro marcato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's Swiss composer Arthur Honegger's Fifth symphony. I haven't heard this one in many, many years so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone will find a recording and give this one a listen. As always, feel free to discuss your thoughts on the work as well as your chosen recording.

I'll be listening to:







Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
[Rec. 1952, Mono]


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to the Serge Baudo recording on Supraphon, as it is the only one I have!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Honegger: Symphony No. 5 'Di Tre re', etc.

Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Neeme Järvi
For me this one, also no other available.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dutoit's Erato recording re-issued on Apex.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Orchestre du Capitole du Toulouse, Michel Plasson (EMI Classics)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Dutoit's Erato recording re-issued on Apex.


Same one here...............


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Honegger: Symphony No. 5 'Di Tre re', etc.
> 
> Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Neeme Järvi
> For me this one, also no other available.


Same version for me too


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Streaming this one


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Dutoit as well but conducting the Orchestra National de France. Sorry, couldn't find the cover.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be listening to the Neeme Järvi recording as well.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Honegger is so underrated -- brilliant orchestration in all symphonies. Have both the Jarvi and Dutoit but I'll go for the Dutoit and Bayerischen Rundfunks this time.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I’ll go with Serge Baudo today.

I had forgotten that Markevitch had recorded this. I’m sure I have this in CD somewhere, misfiled which is unusual for me. If I find it, I’ll listen to that recording too.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Dutoit's Erato recording re-issued on Apex.


This is my selection, as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Honegger was a fine symphonist - I like all five but nos. 3 and 5 are my favourites.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Via Spotify I listened to both the Jarvi and Plasson recordings and whilst admitting this symphony is new to me Jarvi seemed to make a better case for the work.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I listened to this weeks Saturday Symphony and to be honest was a bit underwhelmed.
I would agree that the orchestration was good and there was nothing to dislike. However for me it just did seem to lack that spark to really make me take notice.
One to come back to when time permits to digest again, problem is there is so much more I want to listen to first


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to the Honegger symphony (Järvi) in its entirety twice. Sorry to say I’m blind to the point of it. I didn’t find it musically compelling, and it seemed to have nothing to say to me. However, I can’t think of anything by Honegger that has ever appealed to me, so par for the course I guess.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

I agree with those who didn't think much of this symphony. To me, its level of inspiration is significantly lower than in Honegger's finest works, such as his 2nd and 3rd Symphonies (both masterworks), Christmas Cantata, Cello Concerto, Cello Sonata, etc.


----------

